
Eosdis Worldview - the_70x
https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/
======
asperous
My undergrad capstone was working on this project, specifically looking into
if researchers could use imagery data as a way of answering research questions
quickly. I found that they they prefer to just use the raw data.

It was actually pretty interesting hearing about programming from the
perspective of researchers. They run into many of the classic problems that
beginner programmers face but as a culture they don't have the tools to solve
them (like for example, they need version control but no one has heard of
git).

[https://andychase.me/files/meetings_draft_1.pdf](https://andychase.me/files/meetings_draft_1.pdf)

------
apawloski
This is a client on top of NASA's Global Image Browse Service (GIBS), like
most of NASA EOSDIS' software and Earth observation data, it is free to use
and build with. [1] [2]

Both Worldview and GIBS are open source. [3] [4]

Finally, if you're interested in this, also check out
[https://search.earthdata.nasa.gov](https://search.earthdata.nasa.gov), which
is a search client on top of NASA's metadata holdings index (CMR). It's not
quite as beginner friendly -- it expects that you're somewhat familiar with
remote sensing products and geospatial searching -- but it's a good front end
into EOSDIS' data.

[1] [https://earthdata.nasa.gov/about/science-system-
description/...](https://earthdata.nasa.gov/about/science-system-
description/eosdis-components/gibs)

[2]
[https://wiki.earthdata.nasa.gov/display/GIBS/GIBS+API+for+De...](https://wiki.earthdata.nasa.gov/display/GIBS/GIBS+API+for+Developers)

[3] [https://github.com/nasa-gibs/worldview](https://github.com/nasa-
gibs/worldview)

[4] [https://github.com/nasa-gibs/onearth](https://github.com/nasa-
gibs/onearth)

